# Sharing a Room



## Jade Tigress (Mar 4, 2005)

A man and a woman, who had never met before, found themselves assigned 
to the same sleeping room on a transcontinental train.

Though initially embarrassed and uneasy over sharing a room, the two
were tired and fell asleep quickly, he in the upper bunk and she in the
lower.

At around 1:00 in the morning, he leaned over and gently woke the
woman saying, "Ma'am, I'm sorry to bother you, but would you be willing to
reach into the closet to get me a second blanket? I'm awfully cold."

"I have a better idea," she replied.??? Just for tonight, let's pretend
that we're married."

"Wow! That's a great idea," he exclaimed..

"Good," she replied. "Get your own damned blanket!"

After a moment of silence, he farted.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 4, 2005)

:rofl:  Very funny!


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 4, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 4, 2005)

it's funny 'cause it's true!


----------



## asangria (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks for sharing


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2005)

LMAO!  Thanks, SLTL!


----------



## kid (Mar 4, 2005)

that rocks


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Feisty Mouse, you are right on the money there!


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 4, 2005)

Very, very nice.  I dig it.


----------

